# Sketching on the Fire is fun!



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Frankly I wasn't sure it would be all that great, the Fire doesn't have the best of the best touch sensor but it actually works better than I thought it would. I still had my Boxwave stylus (best capacitive stylus period, i've tried a few) lying around from when I had my iPad awhile back and thought id give it a shot. Funny enough I think it was actually better than on the iPad, I think mainly because of the better pixel density, I imagine drawing on the new Retina iPad would be killer. Anyway just thought id share this with you guys, I used the "Sketch n Paint" app, I got it from the Play Store but I looked it up and its on the Amazon Store too, I assume it would work the same. Not my best art but im still getting used to the Fire and it makes a fun proof on concept I think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgXlBe2yJOY&feature=youtu.be - The app lets you play back your drawing as a video, fun to watch


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Well that is just fabulous!  I think it helps to have talent....I have a drawing app and my work looks like a 3 year olds finger painting!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Love it!  The video was really interesting, showing how you evolved and edited and enhanced along the way.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

It would be cool to keep this thread going by having Fire owners post their own artwork done on the device.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> It would be cool to keep this thread going by having Fire owners post their own artwork done on the device.


Couldn't agree more! Come on guys post up, ill keep adding to it when I make anything on it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My artistic skills to not extend to drawing. But I used the Whiteboard app to design a free-standing nesting box with six nest compartments for my hens and to determine the materials I would need to buy at Ace Hardware. While I was looking at the sketch at Ace, I saw they did not have enough of one type of connector so I redesigned it while standing in the aisle at Ace to use what was available. 

I was surprised that I had room on the screen for four views (top, side, front, bottom), two interior details, and the parts list.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's my next! Not perfect I overdrew it a little bit but I think im getting more of a feel for the Kindle. C'mon lets get some more contributors here 

Video's up! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP0pfAVi7Pk&feature=g-upl


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice artwork! The video is really fun to watch as you drew them.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow.  That looks great.  I'm all left-feet when it comes to drawing.  I think I'm about on-par with my 4-year-old when it comes to art.


----------



## JFrankmor (May 4, 2012)

Oh wow that's pretty awesome. I really don't know much about the kindle fire, but I'm planning to get a kindle sometime soon, and this makes Fire really tempting. I love doodling. And these are some great pics you've done with it too! I think I'll look into it some more


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

How do you obtain a screenshot of the artwork from the Fire and upload it to a website?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome artwork! Keep on posting them.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> How do you obtain a screenshot of the artwork from the Fire and upload it to a website?


With the app I use it gives you the option to save anything you make as a .png file. I can just upload that file on photobucket and post it here, can even do it right from the fire with the photobucket app. The videos are just taken with my phone.

As for an actual screenshot, like of any app or of the homescreen, for that you would need root


----------

